# Just took the NREMT-B . Step by step on how to find results ?



## Rsion4191 (Oct 3, 2009)

For some reason , the site ends up telling me ERROR . Idk if that's a good thing or a bad thing . But I took my test yesterday at around two P.M. PT . Stopped around 60 or 70 .


----------



## surname_levi (Oct 3, 2009)

i got my results within a day. some people a few days. dont know exactly how it works. but dont worry, i also stopped in the 70's (and many many others on this forum) and passed. stopping at that number could be a good thing


----------



## Rsion4191 (Oct 3, 2009)

Yeah . I've heard from people time & again that the earlier the better IN MOST CASES . But I'm having a problem finding my results for it . The Pearson Vue Testing Center employee told me my results could be seen later in the evening after I took the test OR could show up on Tuesday or Wednesday because it is a weekend . But on the NREMT site , I have no clue as to where I'm supposed to be to check my results .


----------



## surname_levi (Oct 3, 2009)

did you go to anything that says 'check certification status'?


----------



## Rsion4191 (Oct 3, 2009)

After I log in , the only things that would pertain to finding results that I think are Check Application Status , which shows my ATT & Payment Receipt , "My Certification" on the left hand side , which , when clicked on , says ERROR . So what now ?


----------



## Micro_87 (Oct 3, 2009)

Rsion4191 said:


> After I log in , the only things that would pertain to finding results that I think are Check Application Status , which shows my ATT & Payment Receipt , "My Certification" on the left hand side , which , when clicked on , says ERROR . So what now ?



after you log in the first screen will have links such as create new application and check application status and one more link. click check app status and below your ATT Box another box should be there say attempt for your licenses successful or unsuccessful.


----------



## Crepitus (Oct 3, 2009)

Rsion4191 said:


> After I log in , the only things that would pertain to finding results that I think are Check Application Status , which shows my ATT & Payment Receipt , "My Certification" on the left hand side , which , when clicked on , says ERROR . So what now ?



When the results are in the ATT & Payment Receipt page will change.  For a pass there will one line that says something like this:

Paramedic Assessment Application Summary: 
 Application Confirmation ID: 2XXXXXXXXX
 Application Created: 9/2/2009 2:23:00 PM (CST) 
 Exam Date: 9/24/2009 (CST) 
 Results Date: 9/25/2009 (CST) 

Examination Scored 
Congratulations on successfully completing the cognitive exam.


The My Certification link never worked for me either, it always gave an error message, but I just presumed that because I was not a candidate for national registry that it didn't.

My results came through at 0800 the morning after I took the test.


----------



## Rsion4191 (Oct 4, 2009)

The Pearson VUE lady said since I took it on a Friday , I might not get the results 'til about Tuesday or Wednesday . But from what I heard from everyone else that took the test , the results should show ASAP . My instructor's brother took the test , got home later that night & saw his results .


----------



## EDAC (Oct 4, 2009)

Try going to this address and then type in the info. it asks for:

https://www.nremt.org/nremt/EMTServices/verify_cand_status.asp?link=1

Thats where I was able to get my results, the site is a bit difficult to navigate, if you are unfamiliar with it.

If you tested on Sat. you probably will not get your results until Monday morning. I'm certain it depends what day and what time of day you took the test as to when results are posted. If the test is taken early in the day you could get results ;later in the day, if late in the day you should get results the next day, if taken on Friday or weekend, you probably will not get results until the next business day which is most often Monday, unless there is a holiday.
Being that the test is computer generated, its difficult for me to understand why you cannot get your results immediately, you either passed or failed at that moment you finished and it is scored by the computer.
Anyway, try that link,you can get your results there.


----------



## DV_EMT (Oct 4, 2009)

up top... after you login... if you passed it will read your name and then your New NREMT ID number below. if you didnt pass... it'll let you know as other have stated... as well as a letter informing you of a fail and where you need to study


----------



## Rsion4191 (Oct 5, 2009)

I found the link . & I passed . Thanks everyone .


----------

